# Prayer request



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

I have seen the power of prayer before here on TTMB and could use some prayer directed my way. 
I'm just going through some things and really need the strength to get through it and all the wisdom and guidance to get through it and understand it. I appreciate any thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Flipper (Sep 21, 2005)

Prayers sent your direction


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

You bet Eric, trust in the Lord, he will guide your path. 
Heavenly Father, here is a child of yours faithfully seeking help. He believes you answer prayer. We aks for you to give him wisdom, strenght and hope in the face of whatever problems this life opposes him with. In Jesus name, Amen


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Count me in. 

rosesm


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Prayer sent and will be on my prayer list!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Father God,

Be with Eric. You know his heart and you know his need. Surround him with your Holy Spirit and guide His steps into Your will. Show him Jesus, the author and finisher of our faith.

Through your Word, teach Eric your ways, for you change not and we can rely on you to be the same yesterday, today and always.

In Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Keep walking....This will pass. You will see that the Lord has actually taken you deeper and you will understand.

Prayers sent!


----------



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*prayers sent*

We will pray for you .. hang in there the lord will bless you . Just remeber he has a plan and it might not fit your schedule ... I have been there and daily go through battles .. But keep your head up and it will always turn out for the best... God bless from the Ape


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

Thank you everybody for the prayers. I appreciate each thought and prayer.


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

No stranger to pain here and I can give testimony to the power of God as well. I am in!


----------

